# [OT] PST vs GMT



## Zarthon (Mar 15, 2003)

Greetings all,

I'm a little confused with the whole PST & GMT issue.

I live in South Africa and my time zone is GMT +2, how many hours do I add or subtract to get the equilivant PST time zone?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 15, 2003)

Subtract 10 hours (this board says it's showing me times as GMT-9, but it's an hour off; I guess I forgot to switch back from Daylight Savings Time).


----------



## Zarthon (Mar 15, 2003)

Just so everybody knows PST is equal to GMT -8,

So in my case if I wanted to go to this chat:
"The Game Mechanics have scheduled 2 new official chat sessions for Monday, March 31st and Monday April 28th at 8 PM EST (5 PM PST) on both days. Both chats will take place in their IRC Chatroom #TGM on the Psionics.net chat server. More info here. "

I would have to be awake at 3 AM on the 1st & 29th of April...

The things I do for this game


----------



## Zarthon (Mar 15, 2003)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *Subtract 10 hours (this board says it's showing me times as GMT-9, but it's an hour off; I guess I forgot to switch back from Daylight Savings Time). *




Thanks for the reply Dave


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 15, 2003)

The board's time is now correct. You're seeing it as an hour off becfause it used to be an hour off, and everyone adjusted their time time zone settings to compensate.  

I'll slide this over to Meta.


----------

